# Putting Screensavers back on Kindle



## marmalade606 (Aug 3, 2016)

My boyfriend and I broke up a month ago and he gave me a kindle for christmas last year. The kindle has pictures of us as the screensavers. I don't know much about tech and have only managed to delete the pictures so that I now have a blank screen whenever I look at my device. It is a kindle keyboard 3G
anyone that knows about this stuff, help would be greatly appreciated


----------

